# Drako



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to update what been going on with Drako Spent the last few weeks working with OB and control issues. New handler has had him about two weeks and started detection work with him on Monday. Drako is being trained on Tobacco and Cell phones, both of which are contraband inside the state's prisons. After only three days Drako is using his nose, sourcing and alerting to tobacco. I had placed tobacco in the battery compartment of a radio and Ddrako had no problem finding it. He is a very smart dog and once the light goes on he is like a bull in a china shop. I have the handler holding him by the collar while I show him his toy and then make like I am hiding it. All the time Drako is almost choaking himself out trying to get cut loose !!! In the early stages of training I like to keep his energy level high. Once we get down the road I will have the handler go through the motions while Drako stays put until told to search. I will try and gert a video posted.

Wayne Conrad


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That sounds interesting, I'd like to see the video.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that is GREAT news wayne!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update and looking forward to more and maybe video


----------

